

Ask HN: Would you donate to an anti SOPA/PIPA 527 PAC? - dberube

I have a lot of experience in high-level politics/elections and would love to create and manage this to put some pressure on these people.
======
mooism2
My understanding is that it's illegal for foreigners to donate to US PACs. Is
that correct?

